

Adobe Brackets - squiggy22
http://brackets.io/

======
thomasfl
Adobe will probably have a hard time getting users over from Sublime, Github's
Atom or JetBrains editors, just to name a few, if they don't commit a lot of
resources into it.

Github repo:
[https://github.com/adobe/brackets/](https://github.com/adobe/brackets/)

~~~
CmonDev
It seems to be narrowly focused on HTML/CSS as well.

------
michaelbuddy
brackets is a good editor with nice features and is easy to use. It has multi-
caret editing, which is essential to me now. It can choke on larger files
though and isn't as robust in doing search / replace as I've used before. I
had one file that all my editors were choking on except ultraedit took care of
it.

definitely for free, brackets is excellent and I can recommend it to people.
But serious editors and programmers will find some sort of missing feature or
flaw within a short time using it I bet. Still I encourage development on it.

------
VOYD
It's pretty good, but IMO it's too tightly tied to Google Chrome & Node.

